# wide bike shoes ?



## stingray230sx (Jun 5, 2012)

ok, i have searched but i will ask anyways

i need a pair of "EE" or even wider spd type shoes

searching shows people recommending northwave as a wider shoe as well as the sidi megas

then some more reading says maybe the megas are not that wide, though i found a performance review that showed a sidi mega giau that was a good fit for a guy that said EEEE was what he needed....and they are discontinued, just my luck.....

sorry, i cant find any local bike shops that have any of these shoes so its order and try and return if they dont fit, 

i like a ankle high type shoe best, anyone have any experience with the northwave dolomites? i found them online but they dont say wide, actually none of the northwaves SAY wide, its just implied on the searched out threads......

what about the shimano all mountain type AM 45 i think, it "looks" wide but not much info on sizing and its a bit futuristic looking but at this point i dont care, just want a good fit and the spd ability

thanks for any help 

doug


----------



## valiant1974 (May 18, 2009)

You might want to try KEEN or VANS shoes. KEEN makes an spd cycling shoe called the Springwater. 

VANS makes a spd shoe called the Warner. 

Stay away from Pearl Izumi or Shimano if you have wide feet. In my experience, both Pearl Izumi and Shimano spd shoes ran small.


----------



## stingray230sx (Jun 5, 2012)

valiant1974 said:


> You might want to try KEEN or VANS shoes. KEEN makes an spd cycling shoe called the Springwater.
> 
> VANS makes a spd shoe called the Warner.
> 
> Stay away from Pearl Izumi or Shimano if you have wide feet. In my experience, both Pearl Izumi and Shimano spd shoes ran small.


thanks, i will search some out...........

as for the northwave dolomites, does anyone know if they sell a wide model or is the forum responses that they run wide just an "observation", i cant get a response from them via email, other than "why do you want to know how wide they are" but i have been told by the online retailer [pricepoint] that as long as i dont mount cleats i can return them if they dont fit and the pricepoint service rep says they are a "D" width "officialy"

***edit*** jenson has these keen springwater II in my size 12, though they dont specify a width, and one online sellers dropdown says they are medium a "D" but may be the mesh construction lets them fit better?

found the vans on ebay so far, doubtful i could return those easily, so will look for an online retailer that might have the size 12 that i can return if i dont like the fit


----------



## stingray230sx (Jun 5, 2012)

valiant1974 said:


> Stay away from Pearl Izumi or Shimano if you have wide feet. In my experience, both Pearl Izumi and Shimano spd shoes ran small.


do you have any experience with the newer shimano?, the description for the AM 45 says volume+ last for a roomy toe box, doe this translate into a wider shoe or just advo jargon to sell shoes?

thanks

doug


----------



## JUNGLEKID5 (May 1, 2006)

try specialized they make a wide shoe


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

Shimano M087E Wide MTB Shoe > Apparel > Shoes and Footwear > Mountain Bike Shoes | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop

Shimano SH-M088E Wide Mountain SPD Shoes > Apparel > Shoes and Footwear > Mountain Bike Shoes | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop

I usually wear 45, but with Shimano I moved up to 46.


----------



## wsmac (Sep 5, 2010)

For clipless I have old pairs of Specialized Tahoes I liked, and a newer pair of Bontrager (can't remember the model).

For flats I go Teva Links

In everyday footwear I am a 13EE, sometimes a 14.
Room from the ball of the foot forward is important for me also.


----------



## Thiel (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm an EE. Try Lake.


----------



## eb5 (Jun 30, 2010)

stingray230sx said:


> thanks, i will search some out...........
> 
> as for the northwave dolomites, does anyone know if they sell a wide model or is the forum responses that they run wide just an "observation"
> 
> ...


----------



## Tkd4life (Jan 5, 2013)

*Wide shoe*



JUNGLEKID5 said:


> try specialized they make a wide shoe


I ordered a set of wide specific s works shoes Aug 2012. As of Jan 25th, 2013 they are still on back order. Not sure if its a manufacturer issue or local bike shop issue. Still waiting.....


----------



## stingray230sx (Jun 5, 2012)

Tkd4life said:


> I ordered a set of wide specific s works shoes Aug 2012. As of Jan 25th, 2013 they are still on back order. Not sure if its a manufacturer issue or local bike shop issue. Still waiting.....


yea the only place i see the specialized wide shoes is the specialized website and they are a no return type shop.......


----------



## stingray230sx (Jun 5, 2012)

eb5 said:


> I also have wide feet and decided to take a chance on the Dolomites. I left a small review here:
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/apparel-protection/northwave-dolomites-mountain-shoes-825643.html


thanks, i too like the ankle high style and gortex of this shoe, i will probably give them a try


----------



## stingray230sx (Jun 5, 2012)

JRS73 said:


> Shimano M087E Wide MTB Shoe > Apparel > Shoes and Footwear > Mountain Bike Shoes | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop
> 
> Shimano SH-M088E Wide Mountain SPD Shoes > Apparel > Shoes and Footwear > Mountain Bike Shoes | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop
> 
> I usually wear 45, but with Shimano I moved up to 46.


thanks, the mo87e is not in stock in my size but the mo88e was, well a eu48= 12.4 or its eu47=11.8 so that is another option to try.....


----------



## Tkd4life (Jan 5, 2013)

stingray230sx said:


> thanks, the mo87e is not in stock in my size but the mo88e was, well a eu48= 12.4 or its eu47=11.8 so that is another option to try.....


Giro Guage HV
giro.com/us_en/gaugetm-hv.html

High volume is the wide version of their top of the line Mtb. I have always needed to ride without inserts, ride without socks, or use a full sizer bigger when using standard shoes comfortably. 
I just got a pair of the 43 eu size giro guage hv and they are definitely made as advertised. So good in fact, I need a smaller size. I need a 41.5 so, 
If anyone wants a new giro guage hv 43 "wide"Mtb shoe (new in box NEVER used, with tags)
MSRP $225, I will sell for $175 + shipping from Florida, PayPal is preferred


----------



## Tkd4life (Jan 5, 2013)

After a 5 month wait from specialized for s works- wide- road shoe, I have given up and just said send me the standard version. I figure a narrow shoe being used is better than a perfect shoe not being used. Come on specialized... How about some customer service, like keeping your word?


----------



## Mt.Biker E (Mar 25, 2006)

Rakuten.com - Shimano 2012 Men's All Mountain Bike Shoe - SH-AM45

these have a huge toe box and offer great foot protection


----------



## urmb (Oct 4, 2005)

I started having foot problems while biking; foot doctor said if I didn't find wider shoes, my problems would get only worse. My feet are EEE; I wish I could find an EEEE. Lake wides have been much better than my older shoes. They have a nice fit chart and measuring chart for width and length on their website. You have to scroll down in the shoe descriptions to find the links. 

urmb


----------



## client_9 (Apr 28, 2009)

*Lake*

LAKE has wide shoes. 
Click on the "Mountain" tab ...
::: LAKE CYCLING :::

Four different models have a wide option.


----------



## Erwin8r (Oct 26, 2006)

Pearl Izumi X-Alps are nice and wide. I wore an X-Alp 47 (I'm a size 11EE), and there was more than enough room. The sole was stiff enough to be comfrotable on my SPD's or Eggbeaters, but I could walk around in them all day. Great shoes on or off the bike...

And Chain Reaction Cycles has them on sale right now...


----------



## BradHarper (Oct 29, 2013)

check out Riivo. we build custom cycling shoes. wide or narrow, low or high volume it does not matter they are 100% custom to your feet.

www.riivo.com

Brad


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Holy cow those are expensive!



BradHarper said:


> check out Riivo. we build custom cycling shoes. wide or narrow, low or high volume it does not matter they are 100% custom to your feet.
> 
> www.riivo.com
> 
> Brad


----------



## jjatfd (Apr 25, 2004)

I normally wear a 14EEEE. I am using Lake MX161s, size 48 Wide. They seem to fit quite well.


----------



## LargeMan (May 20, 2017)

jjatfd said:


> I normally wear a 14EEEE. I am using Lake MX161s, size 48 Wide. They seem to fit quite well.


This was a 5 year old thread, YIKES!


----------



## jjatfd (Apr 25, 2004)

LargeMan said:


> This was a 5 year old thread, YIKES!


I guess I have a slow computer, haha. But seriously, as I'm sure you've experienced, good, wide Mtb shoes are still hard to find. Thanks for the reply. At least some one is reading my post.


----------

